# [SOLVED] Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10



## YungRell (Jun 13, 2009)

Well i' am trying to load windows xp sp3 on a dell mini inspiron 10. Yupp this laptop doesn't have a cd/dvd rom drive so i have to load it from a USB. Well everything goes well on the first part of the setup. Just when the second setup loads up and goes and try to start but then come up with a fatal system error of Cx000021a. Im wrecking my brain trying to firgure out whats going on.

any input???


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10*

It's hardware may not be compatible with Windows XP if Vista or Windows 7 was pre-installed on it at the Dell factory. Have you checked Dell support to see if they have XP drivers for that model? If they don't, you may have a problem finding compatible drivers.


----------



## YungRell (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10*

yeah i understand pip22..the strange this about it that windows xp was pre-installed on it already. so im sure they have drivers for it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10*

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

Dell - Technical Support

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here


It is not easy to install XP from a USB drive . . what process are you using to try that? It is much easier to buy or borrow a usb cd drive


Installing XP on a SATA drive requires an additional step:

XP Help And Support: 108. How Do I Install Windows XP On A SATA Hard Drive

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

If there are no such settings you'll need to slipstream the sata drivers on the XP CD, follow the instructions in this guide : 

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/

or

Resolving "Setup did not find any hard disk drives" during Windows XP Installation - How-To Geek


----------



## YungRell (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10*

Right now Rich i just got finish running DBAN and now installing xp. All the files were succesfully installed and im back onto the 2nd setup of xp without the system error. 
I am so happy about this really!! thanks guys. I guess when i erased the disk it cleared something


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Load Windows XP on Dell Inspiron Mini 10*

Thanks for posting back!!


----------

